# Windows will not roll up/down when engine running???



## kxc36g (Feb 18, 2012)

I am looking at purchasing a 2004 gto automatic. The car is clean, but I did notice one problem.

The windows will roll up and down when the ignition switch is on ACC, but will not roll up or down when the car is started.

Any ideas as to the problem, or how much it would cost to fix?

Also, the window motor seems to be going out. How much does it cost to replace the window motors on these cars?

Thanks


----------

